# Any Help Appreciated!



## Okie1bow (Jul 26, 2006)

*Archery History, Comp. II considerations*

Congratulations on your higher ed. efforts, Tylor. There are several items that might help make your paper more succinct. My wife is an English Prof. at Rogers State University in Claremore, OK, so she encouraged me to send this note to you! 

- There are 3 types of bows, basically: Long bows (old English style that go back to 6000 years) , recurve bows, developed by some early civilizations like the Mongols, Hitites, Samaritans, Romans, Greeks and are still today very popular, and compound bows which began development in the late 50's in America. 
- All the world conquering civilizations in history had one thing in common. They all had mastered the use of the bow in warfare, both from horseback and from groung pounding positions. 
-The ranking governing bodies for archery today are The National Field Archery Association, The National Archery Association and FITA, Federation International Tournament Archery [Olympic competition]. There are others like the IBO International Bowhunters Organization, etc...[look them up]
- Search "The History of Archery" on the web. If you can't find it, let me know and I'll send a link.
- Remember, in the overall history of the world, millions more combatants have been killled or wounded with a bow than with a gun. We are, however working on that! A bow in the hand of a skilled user is both a sport and a very deadly weapon. The energy released with a 60 # bow shooting a 500 Gr. arrow at under 50 yds. is approximately equal to that of a high powered rifle. 
-The first rule of Archery is "never shoot an arrow directly straight up in the air" !! A bullet falling back to Earth may hurt a little but and arrow will reach free fall speed or > and kill you. It has happened many times.
-Write me if you wish with specific questions. 
Bill W. [email protected] 

-


----------

